# Spay or not? :(



## Xena (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello, 
I have a question to ask as I am soooo confused here:
( hope someone can advise me what's the best)
Should I or should I not spay my female dog?
Wherever research I do, it seems the main reason to spay is prevention to won't accidentally or intentionally, contributing to the pet overpopulation problem. 

My Chi is a beautiful female chi, she's 15 months, And travels with our family everywhere, do not have any other dogs, so the chances of her get pregnant are almost 0%, also the heat time doesn't bother me at all, she's very small and almost pass unnoticed, 
I just don't feel fair on her to put her through an operation just because is already so many dogs out there to be adopted, 
I am being selfish to think its cruel to do it? 
Please help
Thanks ,
Linda


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Not everyone has the same opinions when it comes to spaying. I personally believe spaying is important but I wouldn't do it before the first or second heat. Others spay their dogs before their first heat because it almost completely eliminates the risk of mammary cancer. However, in my opinion, the damage that can be done to your dog and the diseases that can be caused by spaying before the first heat way outweigh the pros. There are still benefits to spaying your dog after they have matured and you are still cutting down the risk of mammary cancer, just not as significantly.

I like this report about the pros and cons of spaying. It's factual and not biased like a lot of articles you read online that scare you into thinking you must spay your dog before her first heat or else she is going to die of mammary cancer. Check this out if you're interested:

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you ever heard of false pregnancies? Some female dogs adopt weird objects (mine adopted a hairbrush!) and try to 'nurse' them. Very upsetting to the dog, obviously, and some even have milk. That's why I have mine done, plus the health benefits.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Linda, as someone who rescues and is pro neutering/spaying, this may come as
a shock, but I believe there is no right answer, it's a personal choice. It's up to
you to weigh out the pros and cons of spaying vs keeping her intact and decide
what's best. Caitlin posted a very interesting read, which I'm sure you'll find
helpful.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would spay but like Caitlen stated earlier not till after the first or second heat. My baby is curently going through her first heat she will be getting spayed soon after wards before she goes into a second heat. But the choice is yours


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

If she seems healthy, defenetly get her spayed...
Believe around 11 months is a decent age. (body should have
reached sexual maturity by then). 
I use to have a female and didn't get her spayed till an
older age, by that time she was getting uterine cancer.
(beginning stage I believe). Vet discovered it when spaying
her and felt assured he got it all. They claim every heat
cycle increases the risk for this type of cancer in female dogs.
So, yeah, take no chances, defen. get her done soon as she
is age ready. Make a happier/better pet as well. 
Blessings.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think it's selfish or cruel, I just wouldn't go that route myself. Mainly because I like Odie to socialize and play with a lot of other dogs, and go on walks in places where other dogs are off leash and I wouldn't want to risk a pregnancy. I think that if you feel that you can keep her safe and away from unknown dogs and don't mind her heat then that's up to you.


----------



## Xena (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for your kind reply, l have to wait for a bit to then take a decision, 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree you do what is best for your dog. I have one that is spayed and one that is not she turns a year she has a heart issue so it's not advised I have her spayed but after her last heat I really want her spayed she bleed alot for such a tiny thing. If it was not very noticeable I would not have her done.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

My male is fixed, and my female is not spayed. Before I bought my girl I was set on rescuing. I fostered dogs for three years. Then one of the last dogs I fostered was a dog named Ruby Tuesday for half a year and decided to officially adopt her. It was mandatory that she was to be spayed by a certain vet. I still support spaying, but sadly Ruby never woke up. Since then I've been nervous about spaying my girl. So I haven't had it done, she's 3lbs though and I just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm spaying princess in the 25th this month and the previous reply of ruby just made me nervous :/ but I hope it all goes well ,I decided to spay because I don't want heat cycles specially because I live an apt and not being able to take her out due to her period is driving me and her crazy she loves outdoors.But most importantly I want her healthy as she gets older.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xena (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you veryyy much for sharing your experiences, 
My chi is under 2.5 lbs and she needs to remove some milky teeth, the vet advise me to wait, becouse of her size the risk of operation go wrong is high, but then pressures me to get her spayed, (??) i changed vet, but every vet i go insists into spaying , one vet even told me if I refuse I no longer can use their services ( I do NOT qualify for free services, )
I just want the best for my dog, but just feel like I am under pressure to do it. In other hand I am really scared about mammary tumour etc, 
I am not very happy at the moment!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't understand why some vets say certain chis are too small as they spay and neuter smaller animals, I recently had one of my bitches spayed and she is 2lbs 9oz she was fine and my vet had no hesitations about doing the op - myself I would always spay bitches that im not showing for the risks of Cancer and Pyometra it is a personal choice though


----------

